# Controlador logico programable (PLC) casero



## santiago (Feb 17, 2009)

bueno dejo este aporte es un plc casero con pcbs y todo incluido
8 salidas  y 8 entradas con el archireconocido pic 16f84

me dijeron en otro foro que no hay problema para subirlo no pregunte aca pero si hay algun problema que los moderadores me o digan 

saludos y disfrutenlo

pd son 3 partes por el peso


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2009)

*Muy buen aporte !*

Me parece o ¿ tiene sabor a dulce de leche ?


----------



## santiago (Feb 17, 2009)

a dulce de leche , a mermelaada, y a lavadero de medias reses jajajaja

saludos


----------



## jotavives (Feb 20, 2009)

Me parec muy complejo cuando termine mi programador de pic hare uno mas simple para un sistema de riego


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola compañeros, me gustaria aclarar una duda: en mi taller donde estudio vamos a trabajar por 1º ves con un PLC especifico, el klocner muller, y utiliza algo que se llama "hanhelp" que es una especie de calculadora que la verdad apenas he visto por la red si alguien conoce el plc o si sabe sobre el hanhelp le agradeceria mucho que aportara con informacion,

Saludos!!!


----------



## DANDY (Jun 5, 2010)

se llama hand held y sirve para visualizar por ejemplo el estado de un transmisor de temperarura, generalmente se trabaja con señales de 4-20mA 2-10v es un instrumento carisimo asi que usalo con cuidado


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

Este tema continúa en estas direcciones:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/nuevamente-tema-fabricar-plc-43953/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/plc-industrial-pic-44674/


----------

